# Ibanez RG Premium: Are they as good as they look?



## FretWizard88 (Mar 21, 2011)

So I have been really digging the color options for the RG Premium, especially the Liquid Inferno option. Has anyone played one of these yet, and if so are they the sex.

Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | RG920QM


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2011)

A few folks that played them at NAMM seemed to give them high praise, and Rich Harris seems to think they're pretty awesome. 

That said, I've yet to play one. It looks like they haven't hit too many shops yet, at least any shop between Chicago and Milwaukee I've been to in the last couple months.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Mar 21, 2011)

I know musicians friend just got a bunch in, I would love for one of the shops in Green Bay or Appleton to get one in just so I can play it. I have always wanted an Ibanez with a flamed maple top, and these look amazing.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Mar 21, 2011)

This video is making me GAS for one of these really really bad!


----------



## FYP666 (Mar 21, 2011)

Just played one in a local music store. Felt great, but as always, didn't like the stock pickups... But it played like butter, neck felt great, and it did look awesome. The maple top is pure sex, I can guarantee


----------



## Rook (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes.

A store near me has 3 of them already, and I'd rather have a nice Premium over say the 1570.

I preferred the look and necks to some of the high end japanese stuff, and they're at a really nice price point.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 21, 2011)

WTB Highlighter colored RG Premium.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Mar 21, 2011)

This will be my next guitar for sure. Hopefully I can sell my Taylor this summer to get some extra cash. You will be seeing a NGD in the future from me, and it will be one of these in Liquid Inferno. I will probably put some better pickups in it like I do all of my guitars.


----------



## rfseet (Mar 21, 2011)

the guy here has already tried and reviewed it

thE guitaR addicT!: The Premium report


----------



## snowblind56 (Mar 21, 2011)

FretWizard88 said:


> I know musicians friend just got a bunch in, I would love for one of the shops in Green Bay or Appleton to get one in just so I can play it. I have always wanted an Ibanez with a flamed maple top, and these look amazing.


 
I doubt any of the shops in Green Bay or Appleton will ever see them. Guitar Center maybe, but none of the others. None of the shops in the area stock much Ibanez. Henri's Music used to, but only cheap ones for the most part, and it doesn't matter because the shut down.


----------



## Arterial (Mar 21, 2011)

you'll definitely want to check jemsite.com for more info on the premiums. a few guys there have discussed it there.


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 21, 2011)

I have tried, the whole series of the premiums (they had all of them at my local store). They are definitely high quality guitars. I would say they are definitely on the prestige level. I personally love the dimarzio/ibanez pickups, but that is just me. You can bet that when they make a 7 string version premium i will buy one or two of them.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 21, 2011)

Are the tops veneers? I remember reading that somewhere.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 21, 2011)

I read the same. Doesn't bother me, as it isn't an indication of quality or cost merely because many cheaper guitars happen to have veneers.


----------



## Arterial (Mar 21, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Are the tops veneers? I remember reading that somewhere.


yeah the tops are veneers.

IIRC, theyre like 1mm tops or something.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Are the tops veneers? I remember reading that somewhere.



Yep.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 21, 2011)

I really can't get past veneers. It just bothers me a lot.


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 21, 2011)

Im not sure if the top is veneer or an actual maple top. The ibanez website says it is a top, and from the pictures it looks that way, unless the bindings look like wood.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2011)

poopyalligator said:


> Im not sure if the top is veneer or an actual maple top. The ibanez website says it is a top, and from the pictures it looks that way, unless the bindings look like wood.



It's been pretty much confirmed (via Rich Harris) that the "tops" on the Premiums is just a thin veneer. 

If you want a real maple topped RG, you gotta spend the bucks to get an RG4xxx or a JCRG.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 21, 2011)

I want one of these so bad, but I haven't really seen much on them save a few videos and such. I'm not sure if any of my local shops have any in stock, because I haven't been to any of them in a while. 

If they do, then I need to play one!


----------



## Arterial (Mar 21, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's been pretty much confirmed (via Rich Harris) that the "tops" on the Premiums is just a thin veneer.
> 
> If you want a real maple topped RG, you gotta spend the bucks to get an RG4xxx or a JCRG.


or an RG3120  dont forget the rg3120.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Mar 22, 2011)

This guy has a series of videos in which he does a pretty comprehensive review. I'm pretty anxious to play one as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkUlFauPRB4&feature=related


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 22, 2011)

They are gorgeous looking but what really bothers me is the veneer and the way the edges are painted to make it look like the maple top is 1/4" thick  Its obvious they dont really want us to be aware that its only a veneer. For starters they dont tell us its only a veneer. Secondly, they paint the sides to make it look like a 1/4" thick maple top. Usually price is an indication of what you get. Perhaps its a good deal for the price. IMO this is just a slick way for Ibanez to market some not made in Japan basswood 6 strings who's main selling points are their looks, which are pretty, but deceiving.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 22, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> They are gorgeous looking but what really bothers me is the veneer and the way the edges are painted to make it look like the maple top is 1/4" thick  Its obvious they dont really want us to be aware that its only a veneer. For starters they dont tell us its only a veneer. Secondly, they paint the sides to make it look like a 1/4" thick maple top. IMO this is just a slick way for Ibanez to market some not made in Japan basswood 6 strings who's main selling point are their looks, which are pretty, but deceiving.



I'm sorry, but you're awfully thick. 

First, in what way does a veneer bother you? It's _real_ wood. I find it a very common misconception that veneers are only found on cheap guitars. If I wanted a basswood guitar with the appearance of a maple top, yet I didn't want the tonal characteristics that a maple top changes, what would be the logical option? A veneer. Could you fault me in that? While surely this isn't Ibanez's logic, veneers also allow for a lower price--the key selling point of the Premium line. I'll cut my dick off if you can actually tell the difference between two of these, one veneered and one not. 

Second, that "paint" is called binding and makes its appearance on a great many guitars.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Mar 22, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I'm sorry, but you're awfully thick.
> 
> First, in what way does a veneer bother you? It's _real_ wood. I find it a very common misconception that veneers are only found on cheap guitars. If I wanted a basswood guitar with the appearance of a maple top, yet I didn't want the tonal characteristics that a maple top changes, what would be the logical option? A veneer. Could you fault me in that? While surely this isn't Ibanez's logic, veneers also allow for a lower price--the key selling point of the Premium line. I'll cut my dick off if you can actually tell the difference between two of these, one veneered and one not.
> 
> Second, that "paint" is called binding and makes its appearance on a great many guitars.



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 22, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I'm sorry, but you're awfully thick.
> 
> First, in what way does a veneer bother you? It's _real_ wood. I find it a very common misconception that veneers are only found on cheap guitars. If I wanted a basswood guitar with the appearance of a maple top, yet I didn't want the tonal characteristics that a maple top changes, what would be the logical option? A veneer. Could you fault me in that? While surely this isn't Ibanez's logic, veneers also allow for a lower price--the key selling point of the Premium line. I'll cut my dick off if you can actually tell the difference between two of these, one veneered and one not.
> 
> Second, that "paint" is called binding and makes its appearance on a great many guitars.



The binding is only there to make it look like a 1/4" thick maple top dude and that was my only point to make. Why doesnt the all black one have binding and all the ones with veneers do? Its because Ibanez wants us to think they have 1/4" thick maple tops. Thats my only point made. I love Ibanez and while these look gorgeous, they come across just as non Made in Japan basswood guitars to me with veneers that are made to look real which could also be described as being "fake". I was just making that point clear.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 22, 2011)

How could that POSSIBLY be their intention when the binding is FLAMED MAPLE. I think everyone can put together the fact that bisections of wood do not look the same as their planed mother pieces. 

And what is wrong with basswood?! Gah! You are so ignorant that it is insane.

EDIT:
I could be wrong about the binding being flamed maple, it appeared so in pictures I saw. REGARDLESS, my point is still very relevant. You'd have to be daft to not recognize that as binding.

EDIT2: 
Yep, wrong about the flame. Point still stands.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 22, 2011)

Angel Vivaldi got to do a video demo with them:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...144327-angel-vivaldis-ibanez-booth-video.html

Rich also states that the fretwork on the Premiums almost match J-Custom quality, which is a plus in my book. 

I've yet to try one, and will do so eventually.


----------



## Rook (Mar 22, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> The binding is only there to make it look like a 1/4" thick maple top dude and that was my only point to make. Why doesnt the all black one have binding and all the ones with veneers do? Its because Ibanez wants us to think they have 1/4" thick maple tops. Thats my only point made. I love Ibanez and while these look gorgeous, they come across just as non Made in Japan basswood guitars to me with veneers that are made to look real which could also be described as being "fake". I was just making that point clear.



Dude, look at the top-of-the-line Ibanez RG3620:







Now look at the Ibanez Premium RG870






See any similarity?

The bridge is a cheaper version, the top looks very similar (though quilt instead of flame) they both have the binding etc etc. If the high end Japanese Ibanez aesthetic is what you want but you don't have the £££ (or $$$) what's so bad about Ibanez making something that looks as good, plays as well and is less that half the price?

They aren't trying to 'trick' anyone, that's _the look_, it's a binding dude.

Fujigen Ibanez doesn't cost what it does because Ibanez are evil people trying to take your money, these things cost money to make, and they do so extremely well, and the Yen (amazingly) is extremely strong at the moment.

I think the Premiums play extremely well and sound extremely good. It'll probably bring down used values on the big MIJ guitars too because there'll be less demand.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 22, 2011)

I haven't seen one in person, so I could be wrong, but from the pictures it looks like they have an actual maple cap (maybe 4 mm) and then a paper-thin veneer of figured maple over the top of that. I'm not sure how else they get the scraped-edge binding around the guitar with only the paper-thin veneer, unless that binding isn't scraped edge binding but something else like plastic. If the binding's actually maple, probably cheaper to just top it with plain maple rather than put real-wood binding around the body.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Mar 22, 2011)

I didn't really think I would be seeing so much talk about veneers. I have an LTD with a Veneer top and I think it looks great. Veneer doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## jordanky (Mar 22, 2011)

Our music store snagged a purple one... It's all they had left when we placed our order, I will definitely put up a NGD when it gets in, I'm anxious.


----------



## rcsierra13 (Mar 22, 2011)

Holy Fap these are beautiful, would love to get my hands on one. The red especially catches my eye.


----------



## Curt (Mar 22, 2011)

I wish they made a 7 string version of the premium.

i'd be all over it.


----------



## jl-austin (Mar 22, 2011)

If you look at the high res pictures on the Ibanez site (they have a dedicated picture page for these), it is not binding. It is masked basswood. They do the same thing on the RGA series (MII) it is more obvious because basswood is closer in color to maple than mahogany.

If it were a quilted top, you would see the quilts continue into the masked part of the top (look at the PRS's for a good example of a quilted masked binding). In one of the Premium pictures you can see a basswood (type) streak in the binding (masking). They are simply veneers over basswood.

They still look super cool in my book though! Although, I wish they would have put a maple top (plain) over the basswood, then a veneer over that (for the sound qualities of maple), all well. 

There is a store in Austin that ordered 2, they are still not here yet. I can't wait to see one in person.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 22, 2011)

I just saw that Thomann got these fuckers in stock. I wish I had the money, but a new 7 comes first.. It'll most likely end up being a used RG7321.
I'd love to try one out though, hoping that my local shop takes one in  The purple one is just gorgeous.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Mar 22, 2011)

I've tried one of the European models, the one with a single coil in the middle...what can I say, the price/performance rate is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 22, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> The binding is only there to make it look like a 1/4" thick maple top dude and that was my only point to make. Why doesnt the all black one have binding and all the ones with veneers do? Its because Ibanez wants us to think they have 1/4" thick maple tops. Thats my only point made. I love Ibanez and while these look gorgeous, they come across just as non Made in Japan basswood guitars to me with veneers that are made to look real which could also be described as being "fake". I was just making that point clear.



Binding is strictly aesthetic, even with a real 1/4" top

If you can find a new guitar for under $1,000 that has a real figured maple cap, I will give you a high-five and a kidney.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 22, 2011)

Thomann only has the HSH models. :/


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 22, 2011)

Razzy said:


> Binding is strictly aesthetic, even with a real 1/4" top
> 
> If you can find a new guitar for under $1,000 that has a real figured maple cap, I will give you a high-five and a kidney.


 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

$699 where can I pick up the kidney?

http://www.rondomusic.com/intrepiddual828ebnatspalt.html


----------



## Miek (Mar 22, 2011)

Try checking the hospital, I hear they get donations from time to time.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 22, 2011)

possumkiller said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> $699 where can I pick up the kidney?
> 
> Agile Intrepid Dual 828 EB Nat Spalted at RondoMusic.com


 
Your diseased spalted maple doesn't count.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 22, 2011)

+1, wouldn't get spalted maple if you paid me. 

Also, +1 to anything The Armada said in this thread.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 22, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> +1, wouldn't get spalted maple if you paid me.
> 
> Also, +1 to anything The Armada said in this thread.


 
Don't get me wrong, I love spalted maple, but it's not exactly hard to come by, or expensive, like flamed/quilted maple is.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 22, 2011)

That too, personally I don't like it at all.

(jokingly) Would you buy diseased mahogany?


----------



## Razzy (Mar 22, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Would you buy diseased mahogany?


 
If it looked cool.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 22, 2011)

I stand corrected.  I guess I would too, I wonder if it's been done...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 22, 2011)

Something you guys are missing is that Ibanez uses 1/8" tops even on their J-Customs. John Suhr usually uses 1/8" tops on his guitars. If you can hear the difference between a guitar with a 1/8" maple top and a guitar without one, I will personally make you a cake and decorate it with real gold.

What do you call a top when it isn't thick enough to create a tonal difference? 

That's right - a Veneer


----------



## Bones43x (Mar 22, 2011)

jl-austin said:


> If you look at the high res pictures on the Ibanez site (they have a dedicated picture page for these), it is not binding. It is masked basswood. They do the same thing on the RGA series (MII) it is more obvious because basswood is closer in color to maple than mahogany.



If the binding is masked basswood, how do you explain the fretboard and headstock binding? It's flamed maple binding throughout. Why would flamed maple binding be so far-fetched? It's probably cut from the same veneers as the tops are.

For the price-point, you should know it's not a solid flamed maple top.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 23, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> They are gorgeous looking but what really bothers me is the veneer and the way the edges are painted to make it look like the maple top is 1/4" thick  Its obvious they dont really want us to be aware that its only a veneer. For starters they dont tell us its only a veneer. Secondly, they paint the sides to make it look like a 1/4" thick maple top. Usually price is an indication of what you get. Perhaps its a good deal for the price. IMO this is just a slick way for Ibanez to market some not made in Japan basswood 6 strings who's main selling points are their looks, which are pretty, but deceiving.



It has a veneer and maple binding on the body, neck and headstock.

Douche on.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 23, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> It has a veneer and maple binding on the body, neck and headstock.
> 
> Douche on.



Douche on? What does that even mean? Damn you guys are MII basswood veneer loyalists arent you? I do think they should start masking a faux neck thru look on the bottom of the body too  I bet you would sell all your gear for one of those wouldnt you?  Dude, check your sources. Are you sure its maple binding on the body? I can see the basswood grains extending right through the masked binding. Please correct me if Im wrong but your wrong. I realize I sort of rained on your parade and that you and Armada like these guitars because they fit your budget. I cant blame you for not knowing better than to get all pissed off because I expressed how I feel about this guitar. Hey, you said "douche on" towards me and Armada called me "ignorant" and "awfully thick" only because I accused Ibanez on here of trying to trick people into thinking its a thick maple top by not only not calling it a veneer but by calling it a "quilted maple top" then masking the body to create faux binding but only on the ones with the veneers, not the all black one cause that one doesnt have a veneer so no need for body binding. I have an H-307 that has this and I always thought it was silly. Thats my opinion. I like Ibanez, I have quite a few of them, including two that belonged to Munky, an RG8527z, RGA427z, Apex1, 2127X, 7621M BOL and 3 7620's. Bottom line, if the frets are as good as Ive heard from fellow Ibanez endorsees and dealers at least, then I will be curious to try one out to see how they feel and play compared to MIJ. They LOOK alluring, theres no doubt.


----------



## Miek (Mar 23, 2011)

"yes I will show them by being as condescending as possible"


----------



## Rook (Mar 23, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Something you guys are missing is that Ibanez uses 1/8" tops even on their J-Customs. John Suhr usually uses 1/8" tops on his guitars. If you can hear the difference between a guitar with a 1/8" maple top and a guitar without one, I will personally make you a cake and decorate it with real gold.
> 
> What do you call a top when it isn't thick enough to create a tonal difference?
> 
> That's right - a Veneer



QFT

+10000000


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 23, 2011)

These look pretty awesome, Those quilted tops ...... I would probably look into getting 1 however I got a RG 770FM a few months ago which has the IBZ/Dimarzios, off set dots and the veneer top. Gas for Premiums.... gone


----------



## Bones43x (Mar 23, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> Douche on? What does that even mean? Damn you guys are MII basswood veneer loyalists arent you? I do think they should start masking a faux neck thru look on the bottom of the body too  I bet you would sell all your gear for one of those wouldnt you?  Dude, check your sources. Are you sure its maple binding on the body? I can see the basswood grains extending right through the masked binding. Please correct me if Im wrong but your wrong. ... I accused Ibanez on here of trying to trick people into thinking its a thick maple top by not only not calling it a veneer but by calling it a "quilted maple top" then masking the body to create faux binding but only on the ones with the veneers, not the all black one cause that one doesnt have a veneer so no need for body binding. I have an H-307 that has this and I always thought it was silly. Thats my opinion. ... Bottom line, if the frets are as good as Ive heard from fellow Ibanez endorsees and dealers at least, then I will be curious to try one out to see how they feel and play compared to MIJ. They LOOK alluring, theres no doubt.



If the binding was just masked basswood you would be able to see where the veneer is glued on, but you can't. Go read the posts on Jemsite and watch AlaskaBat's comprehensive review on YouTube. It IS flamed maple binding. Why is that so hard to believe? They've been putting binding on non-Japanese models for years, along with flamed/quilted maple "tops." This is nothing new. 

Just about every other manufacturer does the same thing. And it is to make them more appealing. Flamed and quilted maple are PURELY cosmetic anyway. Sure the maple may affect tone, but whether it's figured or not doesn't matter. Ibanez has proven the adequacy of basswod over the years, and there's nothing wrong with it. IMO, the 4mm maple "top" on J Customs is cosmetic and just enough to say that it's got a "flamed maple top." I would say that it's affect on the tone is negligible.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 23, 2011)

im prolly gonna have to stick to my mid late 80s and 1990s ibanez.


----------



## Nonservium (Mar 23, 2011)

jymellis said:


> im prolly gonna have to stick to my mid late 80s and 1990s ibanez.



 +1


----------



## jl-austin (Mar 23, 2011)

I can't believe this is still going on. If it were maple binding around the body, Ibanez would be bragging about it. All it is, is masked basswood. 







Looks like masked basswood to me.

Another.






If it is flamed maple binding, that is the worst flamed maple I have ever seen!

How do they play though, that is the REAL question. Who cares if it has masked basswood, it still looks sharp in my opinion. How does it play though!


----------



## Bones43x (Mar 23, 2011)

jymellis said:


> im prolly gonna have to stick to my mid late 80s and 1990s ibanez.



That's all fine until you want a new guitar. It's getting harder and harder to find the older Japanese models that haven't been beat up.

The only thing I worry about is Ibanez moving these Indo Premiums into the Prestige price-range, and moving all but J Custom and high-end signature production out of Japan. I'm pretty sure that's how it'll go down. It's just like when they introduced the Prestige models.


----------



## Bones43x (Mar 23, 2011)

jl-austin said:


> I can't believe this is still going on. If it were maple binding around the body, Ibanez would be bragging about it. All it is, is masked basswood.
> 
> Looks like masked basswood to me.
> 
> ...



Ok, I guess I was just confusing it with a J Custom which has flamed maple binding. The neck is maple bound though, which leads me to believe that the body COULD be maple bound also. I'm like you...I don't care if it is maple/basswood. It looks good either way.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 23, 2011)

jl-austin said:


> I can't believe this is still going on. If it were maple binding around the body, Ibanez would be bragging about it. All it is, is masked basswood.
> 
> Looks like masked basswood to me.
> 
> ...



Though it has been claimed and refuted that it is binding, that ISN'T the issue that is being debated.  He is claiming that Ibanez is trying to pretend that's a maple cap. I just don't see it.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 23, 2011)

i like it. and as long as its not white plastic binding im down!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 23, 2011)

Its just a look, and nothing else. Refer to my previous post about 1/8" caps. Besides, even when Ibanez does put a full 1/8" maple cap on their guitars, the masked binding is STILL only for looks.. I don't understand what the point is. We might as well argue that Ibanez is trying to make you think you're buying a J-Custom by producing these Premiums.


----------



## jl-austin (Mar 23, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Though it has been claimed and refuted that it is binding, that ISN'T the issue that is being debated. He is claiming that Ibanez is trying to pretend that's a maple cap. I just don't see it.



Well, the pictures show that it is clearly not flamed or quilted maple, and in fact it looks like basswood, so either way, the top is clearly a very thin veneer.

Still, it is done in a very classy manner, and it looks sharp to me. I don't think I am going to buy one, but still, I can admire the way they look.


----------



## Miek (Mar 23, 2011)

Look, all I know is that there are more purple guitars around now. That's all that matters to me. There needs to be even more purple guitars.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 23, 2011)

I wonder how these are going to endup, knowing that their pricing collides in full with used prestige prices. Prestiges are very easy to find so there's some overlapping I'd say. (I never bought an Ibanez new, as they lose their value so much when used, but buying used and reselling you usually do not lose much if at all. For a 900 Ibby I'm not sure I'd take these)


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 24, 2011)

The features of these outweigh a lot of used Prestiges in the price range. Plus they look better than any Prestige available on the market new, IMO.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Prydogga (Mar 24, 2011)

Look at that fretwork.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 24, 2011)

Fretwork looks JUST like a J-Custom, and for less than the price of a Prestige model? Are they going to have the J-Custom guys go help out the Prestige line now plzkthxbai?! My Prestige RGD2127z has decent fretwork but it's not nice and balled off on the fret ends like that!


----------



## -42- (Mar 24, 2011)

Local shop just got one in. Very nice.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, those frets do look fucking amazing...


----------



## TheBluesine (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi everyone,, Im Joe,,, I manage a small Music Store here in Australia. I myself also collect alot of guitars..... Main reason is so I am able to inform customers on various guitars and for my own playing pleasure,, I have studied lots of guitars.. I have looked at the overall build quality and tested out the playability of Fender, Gibson and Ibanez guitars plus a few others.. Keeping it as short as I can,,, I will tell everyone my thoughts on Ibanezs Premium guitars including Steve Vai's Jem70V Premium guitar... Playability on all Premium guitars is fantastic.... Sound varies depending on what pickups are in the guitar but this really just depends on ones taste .............. The only negative I see is that none of the Premium range guitars are finished off to a high enough level for the $ that Ibanez retail these at... From a RG1xxv that I have,, to the RG870QMZ and to the Jem70V and other Premiums,,, Everyone I have seen have minor problems with areas on the guitar that have missed being painted correctly.. these areas are places such as around the inside of the neck-bolt recesses, the area where the bridge sits, and other hard to get at places... When paying a Premium price , we should really get a premium job.. However your main concern is the playability and sound, than the premium range is fantastic!


----------



## Nag (Oct 31, 2012)

my Premium RG827 is fucking baws. only trouble I had was fitting a 68 gauge down there but apparently that's not a recurrent issue. only complaint I'd have would be the veneers, some are OK and others are flawed. I got a black Premium so I don't have that issue.

Pickups seem to be hit or miss too, I like the ones on mine a lot but I played a Premium sixer that sounded like MUD. but for the price, a pickup swap isn't really a problem, IMO at least.

Quality wise, Premiums are really solid for the price. Maybe less on the US market, they're cheaper over here (got mine for 700 ).


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Oct 31, 2012)

I was thinking about getting one for my last guitar purchase, but couldn't find one without a floyd, even online. they do look nice though.

I ended up with a USA strat, which i blocked off the trem on anyway...d'oh


----------



## fwd0120 (Oct 31, 2012)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> I was thinking about getting one for my last guitar purchase, but couldn't find one without a floyd, even online. they do look nice though.
> 
> I ended up with a USA strat, which i blocked off the trem on anyway...d'oh



RG921. The last digit in Ibby's is whether it is hard-tail or not. 0 = floyd. 1 = hardtail.


----------



## DaemonRage (Oct 31, 2012)

I have my Premium RG870qmz with the Blazing Dusk finish and I must say that it is phenominal! Even if it's a veneer top, it's beautiful and no one knows the difference. It's my daily player and I have absolutely no issues with it. None! Plays just as good, if not better than the Japan RG770 from 1991 I used to own. 

I just picked up my black 7 string RG827 Premium and the fretwork is the exact same as the RG870. Love it! Sure pickups aren't the greatest but they are better than most mid-entry stock pickups I've played. I traded in my RGA7 and those pickups were the absolutely worst pickups ever! I plan on putting Dimarzios in both my Premiums, but I'm in no rush at the moment...


----------



## IbanezFred (Oct 31, 2012)

Mr. Schecter in dis bi*ch
lol jk


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 31, 2012)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> I was thinking about getting one for my last guitar purchase, but couldn't find one without a floyd, even online. they do look nice though.
> 
> I ended up with a USA strat, which i blocked off the trem on anyway...d'oh



Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | RG921QMF


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Nov 1, 2012)

I own the 920qmz in liquid inferno and this guitar is insane! honestly, i hate trems of all magnitudes. the system is really easy as you can remove a few parts in the back and it turns it into a dive only (which mine is set up to). It's a really comfortable trem to play on too. 
the frets are phenomenal and havent disappointed me yet. i can go between my prestiges and this one and be perfectly comfortable with playing. 
the pickups are nothing special but its an easy fix. cl/lf for me sir.
this thing is not only a looker, but a player. get one


----------



## RiffRaff (Nov 1, 2012)

I got to play one of these yesterday in the Violet Finish and it was a pretty nice guitar. 
The neck seemed a touch thicker than the original wizard (I'm going from memory when I had a 7620 from ages ago) but it was really, really flat on the back which I really liked. 
The bridge pickup was just okay but I quite liked the neck pickup tone. 
Very smooth and nice and it's good to see Ibanez not have such Junky pickups that they usually have. 
Although, it may have been the Engl Screamer Head I was playing it through. That was a rockin' little amp!


----------



## E9977 (Nov 1, 2012)

I've played a few of these at this point, and own an RG927qm (with CL/LF pickups). I also own a cheaper Prestige RG1451. Stock pickups aside, I have basically one complaint about this guitar: I'd prefer a 430mm radius fretboard. It sounds so minor, but the 400mm radius on the RG927qm compared to the 430mm radius on the RG1451 makes a bit of a difference. I'm not a fan of tremolos, but the Edge Zero II is quite something. It's extremely easy to adjust and maintain, and does stay in tune very well. I rarely use it, but when I do, I know I can count on it. Though, if Ibanez ever releases a Premium or Prestige 7 string with a Tight End bridge (which is what my RG1451 has), I'll be all over it.

Build quality and materials are excellent. Can't fault it there at all. The Premiums I've played in stores... the RG820qm, the black finish 6 strings, etc., all played really nicely. 

I was originally going to get an RG1527m, but ended up waiting too long, and they ended up being discontinued. My friend bought one when they were still available, so I've had a chance to play it and compare the two fairly thoroughly. As far as I'm concerned, the only thing it has going for it over Premium is the fretboard radius. Build quality and materials are pretty much identical. Fretwork is identical. The stock pickups in the Premium are actually better... though still worth changing out. 

So, my opinion of the Premiums: Totally worth it. Comparable with the lower-end Prestiges, I think.


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have 3:

920QM: I'ma sell this. It's fine and all, but It's just not really doing for me. I don't like the fretwork as well as other guitars (I have 3 prestige and one other premium). I'll sell it at a good price  I'm NOT a fan of the edge zero, even though it's not bad, it's just not my deal. (I like my edge pros on my prestige's better) Really a beautiful guitar though, the QM top is GORGEOUS! Mine is the red, pictures do NOT do it justice!

1405SRbass: Love. REALLY sounds fracking great. Those 3rd party pups are really nice. BUT, it's need some chrisharbin love. I got a fretedge file to fine tune some of the frets that were sticking out a bit (which I personally believe is from in being so dry in my house, I would have paid what I did for it if I had noticed that straight off) and it had some loose soldering in the preamp. Nothing major. Very nicely made for the most part. I like it!

RG721: This is a strange guitar. First, the frets are really well done OTHER than the standard some frets are too long/need to be filed which is obviously a premium issue. Again though, it's BONE DRY in my house, so....maybe that is it. Anyways, the pups were not right and it was a BITCH getting the new pups in. But, it's a good 600 buck guitar and with the gravity storms, it goes LOW 

A couple of other points. Frack me, but the hardware discolors SO QUICKLY on the premiums! Even my TEB on the 721 is discoloring where the screws are. The 920 6 string is vitually worn completely. Guys, I don't play enough or hard enough for this 

The necks ARE bigger and more "C" shaped than the prestige, but they are also narrower. Just so you know.


----------



## Imalwayscold (Nov 3, 2012)

I've recently picked up the 7 model with the 'red quilt'. It's a pretty solid axe for the money, it certainly seems as robust as my 7620 and friends 1570. The neck seems a tad thicker than the 7620, but its not necessarily a bad thing.
Mine had a few finish flaws, nothing serious though! The pickups are nothing spectacular but there seems to be no reason to change them any time soon.
I'm quite impressed with it to be honest, I've even been grabbing it over the 7620 to play live these days!


----------



## EarlWellington (Nov 5, 2012)

It seems I have a bit of thinking to do.. really gassing for a 920QM in purple


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 6, 2012)

EarlWellington said:


> It seems I have a bit of thinking to do.. really gassing for a 920QM in purple



As I've said before, photos DO NOT do the guitar's justice. I don't care if it's the the one you are thinking of, my red one, the blue one mentioned on the forums recently. Up close and personal, they are gorgeous! So yeah, if that's the color that does it for you, you'll prolly like it more in person than photos!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 6, 2012)

I tried out one of the red quilt 7's this weekend. Neck feels like a 2x4, do not want.


----------



## otisct20 (Nov 6, 2012)

I love the 6 string premiums to death and wish I had enough money to get one, but I have yet to play the seven string version.


----------

